# Sweet...



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Went out yesterday and got only one bite but she was good one.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bman said:


> Went out yesterday and got only one bite but she was good one.


That's a big ole' giant bass! Great job.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That's what I refer to as a quality bite! Nice job.

I love it when you start to question if you're going to catch anything on a trip, then turn around and stick a pig! Good times!

Mr. A


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great fish!!! Nice job!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice fatty bud, heck of a way to beat the skunk for sure!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. Feels good to get a fish like that fairly early in the season!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice one there.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fat Bass.


----------

